# beutiful patterns



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

it's http://www.trocotin.com

I hope I got it right this time


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

peinture19. said:


> it's http://www.trocotin.com
> 
> I hope I got it right this time


Nope. Got the message the page can't be displayed.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

oh it's: http://www.tricotin.com/fr/modeles-gratuits


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

The link doesn't work


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.tricotin.com/en/

English free patterns coming soon apparently.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.tricotin.com/fr/modeles-gratuits/chales.html

I used just now this link and it worked for me.It get you directly to the page with free pattern. Hopefully it will work for you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the same message as Joy.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I've just tried the English page, then I click on the upper right corner on the French flag and was able to see the patterns, in French.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh! I opened it on Google Chrome and it translated the pages for me.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

dotb in mo said:


> Oh! I opened it on Google Chrome and it translated the pages for me.


Were the translations clear?

Pzoe


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Many of those patterns are actually from websites here. Allegro shawl it's a vintage one you can find here http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/allegro-shawl-pattern.html. Double Ruffle shawl is one from Tilli Tomas, Sagrantino Shawl and Japanese Feather and fan are both on Ravelry.
I am sure you can probably google the ones you like and find them.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I Googled Allegro shawl, since it does not come up in English, and got the vintage pattern. Was delighted to see that the shawl is made in 2 pieces and then put together in center back. I lack about 10 rows being at the end of a ball of yarn, and at center back, on a fan and feather shawl, and have been fretting because one end will be scalloped and the other end straight, just the way the pattern comes out. NOW I will make 2 separate pieces and graft them together in center back. YAYY!!!


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

It says it not available but if you click on the links on the left it takes you to patterns. Love those patterns


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I only hope I can live to 150 so I can use all,the patterns I have lol


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

did you mean tricotin?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

That French site is something! nice patterns and ideas! too bad is in French; we have to work double for translation! Thanks for the site.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

dotb in mo said:


> Oh! I opened it on Google Chrome and it translated the pages for me.


Google translates the website's pages into English, but when you download the patterns, they are still in French. C'est la vie.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful patterns


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

It only translate the ones on web pages, not on the patterns themselves; some of their words for translating are certainly not what we would say...some you have to guess, some are still in Russian if they cannot find a similar word. But it is better than nothing.


----------

